# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  کسی به GCC لینوکس کار کرده؟

## ahmad_dg84

کسی هست بتونه منو راهنمایی کنه که تو Linux ubuntu یا هر ویرژنی دیگه ای طریقه کار و مسیر برنامه GCC را برای کامپایل کردن فایل ها ی زبان C رو بهم بگه.

----------


## حامد مصافی

عنوان سوال را مناسبتر انتخاب کنید تا سریعتر به جواب برسید.

http://tigcc.ticalc.org/doc/comopts.html

----------

